# Spiele mit Guter Story



## NicoGermanman (15. Februar 2014)

Und zwar, möchte ich schon seit Tagen mal wieder Spiele spielen, die mit ihrer Story, mich vom Stuhl (Sessel ) hauen oder wenigstens gut sind.
Das problem ich finde nichts und wenn ich dann was Zocken will, sitze ich da schaue mir meine Spiele an und denke mir immer nur, ne ist langweilig oder ne sche... Story oder ne nicht schon wieder ein MP Shooter.  

Da ich schon in anderen Foren schon nachgefragt habe, aber immer nur den Standard Schrott wie L4D, CoD, BFX usw. empfohlen bekomme , dachte ich mir versuche ich es auch mal hier. 

Was ich Überhaupt nicht Zocken möchte ist Genre: 2D Adventure, MMO, MMORPG, MOBA, Strategie.
Und ein paar Aufzählungen was ich schon Gezockt hab: Bioshock 1+2 und Infinite, Borderlands 1+2, Portal 1+2, L4D 1+2, GTA, Dead Space 1-3, The Darkness, TWD von Teltale, Half Life 2, Metro, Resident Evil, Tomb Raider, The Witcher 2, AC 2 und 4, Hitman Reihe, Batman Reihe, Alan Wake, Mafia 1+2, F.E.A.R. 1+2, Mass Effect 1-3, Far Cry 2+3, Dishonored, Mirrors Edge, Skyrim, Crysis Reihe (Das heisst nicht das mir jedes Spiel gefallen hat, die meisten fand ich nur naja).

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Galford (15. Februar 2014)

- Alan Wake und meiner Meinung nach auch Alan Wake's American Nightmare, falls dir Alan Wake sehr gefallen sollte

- Mafia 2 (evtl. auch Mafia 1, aber das ist halt schon sehr alt)

- Tron 2.0 - ist eigentlich schon sehr alt, aber durch die besondere Optik könnte man es evtl. auch jetzt noch empfehlen.

- F.E.A.R. und F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin, wobei dich die Story nicht aus dem Stuhl hauen wird, aber es ist durchaus brauchbar

- Mass Effect 1-3


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Februar 2014)

Also wenn es Action sein soll, dann wäre die *"Riddick"* Reihe ganz gut oder auch *"Farcry 3"*. Für eine kurze aber wohl eine der emotionalsten Storys, in einem Game, würde ich *"Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons"* sehr empfehlen. Spielst du aber auch nur 2-3 Stunden (mit Controller sonst macht es wenig Sinn). Willst du aber ins RPG Genre schauen, dann wäre da *"Dragon Age: Origins"*, *"Kotor I & II"* (etwas angestaubte Grafik) oder *"Skyrim"*(wobei da wohl eher das Setting überzeugt als die Story der Main Quests) sehr empfehlenswert. *"Deus Ex Human Revolution DC"* ist auch noch recht interessant von der Story, sowie *"Dishonored"*. *"Mirror's Edge"* fand ich eigentlich auch recht Cool, von der Story und dem Gameplay.

@Galford
Ja Tron 2.0 ist ein geiles Game. Kann man durchaus jetzt noch spielen.


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2014)

Ich fand die Story von Magicka immer witzig. Macht allerdings nur dann wirklich Spaß, wenn man es zusammen mit Freunden spielt.

Wenn dir Assessins Creed 2 gefallen hat würde ich auch noch 1, Brotherhood und Revelations empfehlen.

Crysis und Crysis Warhead hatten auch eine sehr schöne Story.


----------



## imischek (15. Februar 2014)

also mit spielen wie hl2 / portal 2 /bioshock 1 2 inf haste schon was story angeht dir die mitunter besten gegönnt

wie oben schon erwähnt rate ich dir auch zu alan wake     super story und toller soundtrack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tA2d4DWdGw

könnte dir sicherlich noch paar sehr lohnenswerte spiele sagen aber was wirklich gute story mit Ahh und Ohh effekt angeht gibts leider nicht viele 

die mgs reihe hat ein paar perlen   gibt aber leider nicht alle teile für den pc

welchen resi teil hast gezockt und wie siehts bei dir damit aus alte spiele mit augenkrebs grafik zu zocken ? resi 5 und 6 sind müll übrigens ^^ resi 1 remake und code veronica!

der ein oder andere FF teil ist auch sehr nice was story angeht ( kein spiel machte mich so traurig wie FFX)


----------



## NicoGermanman (15. Februar 2014)

Leider alles schonmal gespielt. 

Bei Resi hab ich schon alle Teile gespielt und ja Resi 5 und 6 geht aber nur wenn man auf Action in Horror Spielen steht. 

AC... alles fand ich zum , außer 2 und 4.

Die FF Reihe hatte ich auch mal gespielt, aber gefällt mir nicht so (vielleicht war ich auch zu Jung ).

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Vorschläger, wäre euch sehr dankbar. 

PS. Wenn es um Grafik geht, habe ich meine Schmerzgrenze, es darf nicht mehr so aussehen wie PS2 Spiele, weil dann hätte ich auch bei Konsolen bleiben können.


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2014)

Metro Last Light sollte was für dich sein ebenso The Witcher auch wenn dies schon älter ist und die Steuerung komplett anders als beim zweiten Teil aber die Story ist richtig gut.
Dann würde ich dir noch Batman Arkham Asylum, Batman Arkham City und Batman Arkham Origins nahe legen sowie Alan Wake, Limbo und To The Moon (2D Adventure).

Edit: Achja nicht zu vergessen die Deponia Reihe auch wenn es ein 2D Adventure ist, sie ist einfach klasse.


----------



## NicoGermanman (15. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Metro Last Light sollte was für dich sein ebenso The Witcher auch wenn dies schon älter ist und die Steuerung komplett anders als beim zweiten Teil aber die Story ist richtig gut.
> Dann würde ich dir noch Batman Arkham Asylum, Batman Arkham City und Batman Arkham Origins nahe legen sowie Alan Wake, Limbo und To The Moon (2D Adventure).
> 
> Edit: Achja nicht zu vergessen die Deponia Reihe auch wenn es ein 2D Adventure ist, sie ist einfach klasse.


 
Metro schon Gezockt, The Witcher auch und Alan Wake auch, Batman naja die Story ist nix für mich.
Und wie geschrieben ich mag keine 2D Adventures.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Februar 2014)

Spec Ops: The Line hat eine sehr interessante Story für einen Shooter. Vor allem zum Ende hin


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Metro schon Gezockt, The Witcher auch und Alan Wake auch, Batman naja die Story ist nix für mich.
> Und wie geschrieben ich mag keine 2D Adventures.


 Hättest du vorher alle aufgeschrieben hätte ich sie nicht gepostet^^ 

Ansonsten fällt mir leider keins mehr ein das irgendwie passt weil du alle schon gespielt hast und da du keine 2D magst muss ich passen den gerade in diesem Genre gibt es sehr viele gute Games mit sehr guter Story


----------



## Galford (15. Februar 2014)

Nun ja, es gibt eben nicht so viele Spiele, bei denen einem die Story vom Stuhl haut.


Über die Story-Qualitäten folgender Spiel könnte man sich streiten, aber unterhaltsam sind sie:

- Singularity: Eigentlich ein kleiner Geheimtipp, aber wenn man eh schon alles gespielt hat, dann wohl nicht. 

- DmC Devil May Cry: Der neue Dante ist jetzt wirklich nicht so schlimm.


 Ansonsten: spiel _The Stanley Parable_ und finde dich damit ab, dass es irgendwo eine begrenzte Menge an Spielen gibt, die wirklich aus der Masse herausstechen.


----------



## Scalon (15. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht wäre noch Sleeping Dogs eine Erwähnung wert, ich fande die Handlung ganz nett bis spannend und zum Ende hin wird es dann auch nochmal interessant. Außerdem sieht es dank HD Texturen und inGame SSAA auch optisch ansprechend aus. (Die deutsche Version ist allerdings geschnitten bzw Gewalt gemindert)


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> (Die deutsche Version ist allerdings geschnitten bzw Gewalt gemindert)


Und nicht kompatible mit dem HD Texture DLC, da die deutsche Version ist ein paar Versionsnummern hinten dran ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum es das DLC nicht im deutsche Steam Store gibt. -> Crash with High Texture Pack Enabled need help :: Sleeping Dogs


----------



## xpSyk (15. Februar 2014)

Bioshock Infinite schon gespielt? Wenn nicht -> !!!


----------



## NicoGermanman (15. Februar 2014)

Ja es gibt schon zu viele Spiele die ich Gezockt habe und mir fallen nicht alle aufeinmal ein, deshalb hab ich noch nicht alles hinzugefügt.

Das einzigate was ich mal Zocken kann ist DMC, finde Dante jetzt auch nicht so schlimm wieder jeder meint.

Den rest habe ich Leider schon gespielt.


----------



## Scalon (15. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Und nicht kompatible mit dem HD Texture DLC, da die deutsche Version ist ein paar Versionsnummern hinten dran ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum es das DLC nicht im deutsche Steam Store gibt. -> Crash with High Texture Pack Enabled need help :: Sleeping Dogs


 kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe die deutsche Cut Version (aus Never Settle von damals) und habe das HD Texturen Pack


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte noch alle Zelda-Teile empfehlen. Gibts zwar nicht für den PC, aber bei irgendwelchen Freunden kann man sich doch bestimmt ne Wii borgen. Das gleiche gilt für Halo + xBox.


----------



## NicoGermanman (15. Februar 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch alle Zelda-Teile empfehlen. Gibts zwar nicht für den PC, aber bei irgendwelchen Freunden kann man sich doch bestimmt ne Wii borgen. Das gleiche gilt für Halo + xBox.


 
Ja Zelda find ich Geil, muss da noch nachholen (Spiele auf einem Emu, kenne nämlich keinen mit ne Wii).
Halo man war das eine geile Zeit, aber mir geht es halt um PC Spiele und eben keine Konsolen und nur wegen ein paar Games, will ich mir ne Schrotbox nicht mehr Kaufen. 

Trotzdem danke , falls ihr doch noch ein paar Spiele kennt, ihr wisst ja Antworten .

Aber so wie es aussieht muss ich wohl auf neue gute Spiele hoffen.


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

wen juckt story? hauptsache töten xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Stalker wäre noch zu empfehlen. Wenn du alles bis ins letzte Eckchen erkunden möchtest dauert das schon eine Weile. Shadow of Chernobyl ist der 1. teil, dann komt Clear Sky und der letzte teil ist Call of Pripyat 

Ist zwar nicht gerade sehr gut programmiert wurden, aber trotzdem eines der besten Games, wenn du auf Atmosphäre und Story viel Wert legst. (ähnliches Feeling wie Metro)

LG


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2014)

_Mafia _ist immernoch das Nonplusultra was eine makellose Geschichte in einem Computerspiel angeht, was Vergleichbares von dieser Perfektion, bei der Storytelling und Inszenierung dermaßen zusammenpassen, habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen.

_Max Payne_ kommt direkt danach, _Deus Ex 1_ + _3_, _The Witcher_, _Halo_, _Grand Theft Auto 3_ - _4_, _The Witcher_, _Baldur's Gate, Dragon Age_, _Brothers in Arms_, _STAR WARS: Knights of the Old Republic_, _Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell_, _XIII_, _System Shock 1 + 2, Bioshock, Jade Empire, Gothic 1 + 2, Blade Runner, Venetica_ und _Runaway_ sind mir mit überdurchschnittlicher z.T. hollywood-reifer Story im Gedächtnis geblieben.

_Fahrenheit_ und die viel zitierte _Mass Effect_-Reihe sind hingegen Beispiele für eine sehr gut angefangene, dafür jedoch eher schlecht als recht beendete (Haupt)Handlung.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Februar 2014)

Auf der PS3 würde ich Heavy Rain, The Last of Us und Beyond Two Souls empfehlen.


----------



## thekerub (16. Februar 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen die Uncharted-Reihe und Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2014)

Da du ja explizit nur 2D Adventure ausschließt: *Dreamfall* ist imo immernoch Benchmark im Storytelling.

Ansonst cool aber abgedreht: Psychonauts.
Was RPGs an geht finde ich dass Alpha Protocol grundsätzlich unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Februar 2014)

Der TE möchte aber Games für PC und nicht für Konsole.
Für PS3 hätte ich sonst noch Red Dead Redemption (Undead Nightmare) empfehlen können.


----------



## thekerub (16. Februar 2014)

Okay. Metal Gear Solid 1 & 2 gibt es auch für PC, beide sind natürlich technisch veraltet mittlerweile.


----------



## NicoGermanman (17. Februar 2014)

Danke für die weiteren Antworten.

Bitte keine Konsolen Spiele mehr vorschlagen, besitze kein bekomme auch keine Ausgeliehen und Kaufen werde ich mir keine, zwar schade das ich dadurch gute Spiele verpasse aber will mir einfach keine Konsole mehr Kaufen.

Werde mir mal ein paar Games anschauen, vielleicht sind die ja was, die Grafik sollte nur nicht PS2 niveau haben. 

Nochmal die Story muss mich ja nicht vom Stuhl hauen, es reicht wenn die Story gut ist, bloss nichts wie CoD, BF und GTA auf so ne Story kann ich verzichten das einzigste was a diesen Spielen gut ist ist der MP oder Open-World schei... Bauen.


----------



## Shona (17. Februar 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Nochmal die Story muss mich ja nicht vom Stuhl hauen, es reicht wenn die Story gut ist, bloss nichts wie CoD, BF und GTA auf so ne Story kann ich verzichten das einzigste was a diesen Spielen gut ist ist der MP oder Open-World schei... Bauen.


naja das problem ist immer noch das du alle.spiele gespielt hast die in den letzten jahren rauskamen und eine gute story haben


----------



## NicoGermanman (18. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> naja das problem ist immer noch das du alle.spiele gespielt hast die in den letzten jahren rauskamen und eine gute story haben


 
 nicht ganz, aber Leider gibt es kaum Spiele Guter Story.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2014)

Was ich vorher noch ganz vergessen hatte aber auf jeden Fall mit top Atmo und mal ganz anderer Story punktet ist Vampire:Bloodlines. Mit ENB sieht es auch garnicht mal so hässlich aus.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

leider hast Du Vieles bereits gespielt, da bleibt kaum noch Spielraum für Empfehlungen, vor allem wenn es nicht älter sein darf und Konsole wird auch noch komplett ausgeschlossen, dennoch habe ich ein paar Titel im Angebot, welche man sich noch anschauen könnte. Ich denke auch, dass Du nicht alle Beiträge genau durchgelesen hast, da darauf keine Reaktion erfolgte. Daher hier überdeutlich gleich mit Trailer. Ansonsten bekommst Du einige Titel mehrmals empfohlen 

*KEINE 2D Adventure mit dabei, auch nicht mmorpg usw. Alles Singleplayer Games für den PC*

*Binary Domain*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFA_-usJ9tE

*Brothers - A tale of two Sons*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JttwiR5ETuQ

*Deus Es Human Revolution*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ju70mTegY

*L.A. Noir*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRwnJ0EX9Ko

*The Walking Dead Telltale*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9VC0ju-rx0

Have Fun


----------



## Galford (20. Februar 2014)

Seit wann gibt es Condemned 2 als PC Version? Wäre mir neu. Und Condemned ist doch beschlagnahmt, da freut sich PCGH sicher über die Werbung per Video (wenn es denn überhaupt funktioniert?!).


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Februar 2014)

Wie, noch keiner Shadowrun Returns vorgeschlagen? Echt tolle Story, nur das Speichersystem ist für die Katz (nur automatisches Speichern bei Ortswechsel möglich)


----------



## NicoGermanman (23. Februar 2014)

Binary Domain schau ich mir mal an.
Brothers, habe ich vor ca. 2 Monten durchgespielt. 
Deus Ex, hat wie ich finde eine richtig miese Steuerung deshalb 
L.A. Noir, schau ich mir auch mal an.
TWD hab ich schon gespielt (steht auch in meinem Start Post ) und warte schon auf die zweite Episode von Teil 2.

Shadowrun returns, schau ich mir auch mal an.

Naja hab nicht jedem geantworten weil entweder Adventures vorkamen oder Spiele die ich schon gespielt habe vorgeschlagen wurden (die ich schon nante das ich Sie gespielt oder angefangen habe aber mir nicht gefallen haben).


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2014)

Bei LA Noir solltest du aber "gewarnt" sein dass es im Grunde auch ein Adventure mit ein paar Actioneinlagen ist.

(u.A. zu Bloodlines und Alpha Protocol hab ich noch nichts von dir gelesen )


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei LA Noir solltest du aber "gewarnt" sein dass es im Grunde auch ein Adventure mit ein paar Actioneinlagen ist.


Ja sollte ansich aber klar sein da man Kriminalfälle lösen muss aber die Story ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

L.A. Noire habe ich zwar empfohlen, jedoch ab 3/4 selbst aufgehört zu spielen, zu oft hat sich das Schema wiederholt und es war einfach zu langwierig ohne richtige Höhen&Tiefen zu haben. Etwas kürzer, mit mehr Abwechslung und besserem Gameplay, die Fahrten im Auto waren einfach nur fehl am Platz, auch wenn man einen Autopiloten hatte, so wäre es um ein Vielfaches besser geworden.

Binary Domain ist wirklich spaßig, overall sehr gut gemacht, eine tiefgründige Story darf man nicht erwarten, aber es funktionierte gut für mich, obwohl ich eher anspruchsvolle Filme bevorzuge.

Deus Ex, Steuerung, ja, besonders gut war sie nicht, weiß auch nicht wie es um das Director's Cut steht, aber ich würde dem Spiel eine Chance geben, da es insgesamt wirklich gut ist. Ein Highlight ist der Abschnitt mit dem Schiff, welches ich damals per DLC dazu gekauft hatte, Spielzeit von glaube 5H oder so. War auch grafisch erste Sahne.


----------



## NicoGermanman (23. Februar 2014)

Alpha Protocol hatte ich übersehen. 
Vampire Bloodlines bei dem steht die entscheidung noch nicht fest (sieht mir halt schon zu schlecht aus obwohl es ein sehr interesanntes Spiel ist).
hm also wenn LA Noir so einseitig ist und dadurch langweilig wird kauf ich es mir wohl doch nicht.
Deus Ex DC hatte ich auch gemeint , also ich finde die Steuerung so grottig das ich dem spiel einfach keine zweite chance geben kann, das gleiche war bei einem Xbox 360 Spiel (weiss nicht mehr wie es heisst), das war auch von der Steuerung so schlecht das ich am liebsten  würde und die Grafik erst, ich bin zwar keine Grafikhure aber das war selbst für die PS3 und 360 mehr als schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2014)

Also ich würde den Begriff Grafikhure ja schon für Menschen gebrauchen die Bloodlines (vorallem mit SSAO durch ENB oder NV-Treiber) wegen der Optik ablehnen ;P


----------



## dbilas (23. Februar 2014)

Geheimakte Tunguska hat auch eine nette Story. Ist jedoch ein point & click adventure


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> hm also wenn LA Noir so einseitig ist und dadurch langweilig wird kauf ich es mir wohl doch nicht.


 Naja es gibt geteilte Meinungen dazu und ich kann es nur empfehlen es ist definitiv nicht langweilig. Schau dir halt nen Let's Play dazu an und entscheide dann bevor du jetzt auf eine Person hörst die das Spiel schlecht findet


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

Halt,

bis 1/2 war das Spiel "großartig", danach kam eine schöne Wendung und es ging spannend weiter, allerdings konnte mich das Gameplay nicht über die Zielstrecke bringen, das ist deshalb nicht automatisch ein schlechtes Spiel, lediglich nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.

Dialoge und Mimik sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und mit das Beste das es "bis einschließlich heute", gibt.


----------



## Andrej (23. Februar 2014)

Kannst mal *Castelvania Lords of Shadow *anzocken,hat meiner Meinnung nach eine gute Geschichte mit Frustfaktor beim spielen.
Zocke das Spiel selbst gerade und habe schon oft darüber nachgedacht Maus und Tastaur zu vernichten.Fur das Spiel ist ein Xbox Kontroler gut,aber geht auch ohne,habe z.B. fünf Tasten bei der Maus belegt.


----------



## NicoGermanman (24. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Naja es gibt geteilte Meinungen dazu und ich kann es nur empfehlen es ist definitiv nicht langweilig. Schau dir halt nen Let's Play dazu an und entscheide dann bevor du jetzt auf eine Person hörst die das Spiel schlecht findet


 
Ja da hast du recht , anschauen werde ich es mir auf jedenfall. 



Andrej schrieb:


> Kannst mal *Castelvania Lords of Shadow *anzocken,hat meiner Meinnung nach eine gute Geschichte mit Frustfaktor beim spielen.
> Zocke das Spiel selbst gerade und habe schon oft darüber nachgedacht Maus und Tastaur zu vernichten.Fur das Spiel ist ein Xbox Kontroler gut,aber geht auch ohne,habe z.B. fünf Tasten bei der Maus belegt.


 
Muss ich mir auch anschauen, da ich ja so gespannt bin auf den 2 Teil und will nicht den zweiten Teil Spielen, bevor ich nicht den ersten gespielt habe.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (24. Februar 2014)

Ach ja,

Castlevania, das hatte ich vergessen, ist auch ein guter Tipp. Es gibt auch noch Darksiders, habe ich jedoch nicht gespielt und kann nichts dazu sagen, viele waren jedoch begeistert. Gamepad ist jedoch zwingend Pflicht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen so etwas mit Maus+Tastatur zu spielen, ein Freund von mir tut das aber.... 

Wegen LA Noire, hatte ich damals sogar einem Freund empfohlen, welcher das Spiel schlussendlich (obwohl für ihn Gameplay wichtiger ist und für mich Story stat Gameplay), lustiger weise im Gegensatz zu mir das Spiel zum Abschluss gebracht


----------



## NicoGermanman (24. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> Castlevania, das hatte ich vergessen, ist auch ein guter Tipp. Es gibt auch noch Darksiders, habe ich jedoch nicht gespielt und kann nichts dazu sagen, viele waren jedoch begeistert. Gamepad ist jedoch zwingend Pflicht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen so etwas mit Maus+Tastatur zu spielen, ein Freund von mir tut das aber....


 
Ich Spiele fast ausschließlich mit dem Controller, bis auf ein paar Genre.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (24. Februar 2014)

Oh je, das könnte ich nicht, hauptsächlich Maus+Tastatur. Könnte sich jedoch mit Oculus Rift+Steam Gamepad ändern, sofern man mit der Brille zielt und nicht mit Stick/Maus.

Hast ja nun erst mal genug zum Gucken und evtl. spielen, demnächst. Viel Spaß


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (24. Februar 2014)

Falls es noch nicht genannt wurde "Star Wars- Knights of the old Republic" 1 und 2. Insbesondere 1.


----------



## bastlechen (15. März 2014)

OLLIWOOD65 schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht genannt wurde "Star Wars- Knights of the old Republic" 1 und 2. Insbesondere 1.


 
Star Wars 1 zocke ich auch total gerne. Habe neulich mal wieder einen Emulator ausgekramt und Monkey Island gespielt. Ist zwar etwas nostalgisch, aber ich liebe das Game.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. März 2014)

BF BC2 die Story find ich besser als bei CoD.CoD hat aber auch eine tolle MW Story.


----------

